# montecristo humidor



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

ran across this on a craiglist estate sale near me. They call it a Montecristo 2000 Cup humidor. dont know if pic is going to post. looks to be fairly big with handpainted golf scene on the top.does anyone know about this one or what it would be worth?


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow unbelievable. I don't know the worth but you have a great find there. In looks to be in great condition and if it legitimate I would say at least $1000?? Really beautiful, would love to find one like that.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I havent bought it,just saw the sale listing today. tempted to go and see what they want for it


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a nice looking humidor. Make sure you do the dollar bill test to check the seal and listen for the whoosh sound when you lightly close the lid. If you suspect a seal issue it would just be a pretty piece of paper weight!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

well I made it to the sale and it was still there. seems to be in great condition and seal seems good. bought it. all I have found out about it yet is that apparently Montecristo sponsored a golf tournament . 1999 was the first one. maybe in the Bahamas cause that is what the scene on the top could look like. it is as pretty as the pic. might have a contest to see who can guess what I paid for it. are there any montecristo reps in the forum anywhere??


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Unless it's been mistreated, it WILL have an excellent seal and is made to incredible quality standards. They are made in China, but in NO WAY resemble the usual crap that comes out of there. Materials are top notch, as well as craftsmanship. If you can get it for around $250, I'd say you're makin' out great!

You should expect it to store 150-200 sticks and have no humidification device, nor hygrometer. It will be extremely heavy, weighing as much as 30lbs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dinoa2 said:


> well I made it to the sale and it was still there. seems to be in great condition and seal seems good. bought it. all I have found out about it yet is that apparently Montecristo sponsored a golf tournament . 1999 was the first one. maybe in the Bahamas cause that is what the scene on the top could look like. it is as pretty as the pic. might have a contest to see who can guess what I paid for it. are there any montecristo reps in the forum anywhere??


Looks like a great piece enjoy it and use it in the best of health!


----------



## Barry M Harrison (Feb 13, 2018)

Have 2 1999, shows hole 5 at teeth of the dog in Casa de campo, DR. The 2000 was on a Nicholas course on Bahamas. I paid 400 dollars each


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome to PUFF @Barry M Harrison. Swing by the new members introduction thread and tell us a little about yourself.

Sent from Joe's couch


----------

